# showroom shine



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey everyone before I piss people off with this question I want to say im in way over my head with different products and just how to end up with a mirror/wet gloss look on my TT...I normaly just wash it dry it then wax it and get an ok finish but not like some cars that have that showroom finish like its just been repainted! I want this....
SO if anyone is kind enough to help me out and just list a step by step from wash to finish to achieve the wet gloss finish plus with the products they use that would be great 
cheers guys/gals


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey everyone before I piss people off with this question I want to say im in way over my head with different products and just how to end up with a mirror/wet gloss look on my TT...I normaly just wash it dry it then wax it and get an ok finish but not like some cars that have that showroom finish like its just been repainted! I want this....
SO if anyone is kind enough to help me out and just list a step by step from wash to finish to achieve the wet gloss finish plus with the products they use that would be great 
cheers guys/gals


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

chamberlaintt said:


> Hey everyone before I piss people off with this question I want to say im in way over my head with different products and just how to end up with a mirror/wet gloss look on my TT...I normaly just wash it dry it then wax it and get an ok finish but not like some cars that have that showroom finish like its just been repainted! I want this....
> SO if anyone is kind enough to help me out and just list a step by step from wash to finish to achieve the wet gloss finish plus with the products they use that would be great
> cheers guys/gals


Have a read in the show and shine section, that will tell you everything you need. You will probably need to clay the car then have a full machine correction and polish, then wax/sealant. Plenty of info in there that explains the things ive just said.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

chamberlaintt said:


> Hey everyone before I piss people off with this question I want to say im in way over my head with different products and just how to end up with a mirror/wet gloss look on my TT...I normaly just wash it dry it then wax it and get an ok finish but not like some cars that have that showroom finish like its just been repainted! I want this....
> SO if anyone is kind enough to help me out and just list a step by step from wash to finish to achieve the wet gloss finish plus with the products they use that would be great
> cheers guys/gals


Have a look on www.detailingworld.co.uk there's plenty of information on there


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

To achieve that full showroom shine, a full multi stage decontamination and machine polish is in order!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just so you can see the difference with a Dolomite Grey, this is my car shortly after I bought it after just a wash and polish










This is my car now. I clayed a few months ago and there is so much polish on that I get teased. Claying makes a massive difference and is definitely worth the effort.










My husband has bought me a machine polisher for Christmas but I haven't tried it out yet (I'm a bit frightened of it and will try it on the bonnet of his QS before it goes anywhere near my car!!) :lol:


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> To achieve that full showroom shine, a full multi stage decontamination and machine polish is in order!


Daryl I'm in cheshunt herts I've emailed autofinnese about a lesson using a DA ,do u think it would be worth doing .Also mate is the mk2 paint hard or soft? My wife bought me buff daddy das 6 with dodo pads & Meg's 205&105 is this any good to start with ? Cheers mate


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Just so you can see the difference with a Dolomite Grey, this is my car shortly after I bought it after just a wash and polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife bought me one as we'll can I practice on your hubbies qs as well  what machine & products did u get off Santa


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

mate that difference is crazy!!! I see what you mean..... so my thoughts wash, then dry then clay then wax then polish(resin polish) does this sound right wax then a polish ontop?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

KIFOO said:


> My wife bought me one as we'll can I practice on your hubbies qs as well  what machine & products did u get off Santa


Ha ha, yes of course you can, I'm sure he won't mind, we can do one half each!! :lol:

He got me a DoDo Juice Spin Doctor because it's supposed to be pretty lightweight as I'm only small and have tendonitis in my wrist (feels weighty though). He bought an 'Autoglym paint pro' kit to go with it. It'll probably be spring before I have a go as I don't have a garage.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

chamberlaintt said:


> mate that difference is crazy!!! I see what you mean..... so my thoughts wash, then dry then clay then wax then polish(resin polish) does this sound right wax then a polish ontop?


You don't need to dry before you clay, just make sure you use plenty of lube with the clay bar or you'll scratch the paint - this is what I used:









I washed, clayed, washed again to remove the lube, dried, then used Autoglym Super Resin polish and top coat sealer. Run your fingers lightly over your paintwork before you start then again when you've finished and feel the difference.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cloud said:


> KIFOO said:
> 
> 
> > My wife bought me one as we'll can I practice on your hubbies qs as well  what machine & products did u get off Santa
> ...


i got same dodo buff daddy & Meg's polish ,same as u won't be using until spring I've been reading junkmans YouTube lesson s for some pointers


----------



## J88nny (Dec 21, 2013)

Autoglym super resin Polish is awesome stuff, I used it yesterday and look !!!


----------



## chamberlaintt (Dec 21, 2013)

good stuff car looks new!!!!!!!!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

KIFOO said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > To achieve that full showroom shine, a full multi stage decontamination and machine polish is in order!
> ...


Mk2 paint is pretty hard there's a TTS owner on here that I corrected his paint with, so decent compounds and pads are needed, that paintwork was pretty grim to begin with.

I would definatley recommend a lesson with the DA first of all, I know James at AF will be flat out this time of year as next thing you know it will be show season. I'm more than happy to give you a lesson with the DA on your car for a small fee haha. 205 and 105 are pretty heavy compounds so before you get involved with them I'd recommend using a glaze and a finishing pad after washing and claying so you get a feel for the machine and don't risk mullering your paintwork, the glaze will just give a nice gloss without cutting.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> KIFOO said:
> 
> 
> > darylbenfield said:
> ...


Thanks mate I've got some dodo juice supernatural machine stick coming which would just be like applying extra wax to top of paint finish ,where are u based..cheers


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Firstly love where u keep your TT.have a look on detailing world ,to do a precise paint correction may take at least a weekend .Give car good clean snow foam if u have the kit,then clay car all over,then comes correction with da and finally apply wax .I must admit I have never used DA machine polisher I'm watching junkmans YouTube demos they go on a bit but he defo knows his stuffs .good luck matey


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Im in Essex.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Cheers mate I'm in cheshunt herts may look at meeting u in early spring for a little lesson / advice


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

No worries man.


----------

